# WKR - Windy Knob Resources



## noobs (23 January 2007)

Windy Knob Resources Ltd was incorporated on 30 October 2006 by the four founding directors and company secretary. The Company was set up for the sole purpose of acquiring the CRC Murchison suite of tenements and listing on the ASX. 

The Company intends to use the funds raised from the Offer to begin a detailed work program on the Tenements.

The Company believes that the Tenements have potential for mineral mineralistion. Given that the Tenements are largely under-explored, the Company believes that a detailed work program has the potential to define further mineral mineralisation. 

http://www.windyknobresources.com.au/?page=2&PHPSESSID=d51fa03184082c430d733ea308607fa5

* Have to be one of the best names going round I reckon *


----------



## Ken (15 February 2007)

Are they exploring the honeymoon well?

Isn't the honeymoon well a really big uranium spot?

What was the issue price of these shares?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (15 February 2007)

Don't think I could ever bring myself to buy shares in a Company called "Windy Knob", I mean surely they could have come up with a better name!, "Juicy Knob" maybe.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## jennyperfect (15 February 2007)

Got in on the float, up 30%+.
Know the people running the show, great potential with excellent management. 
Yes Honneymoon is excellent ground for uranium, several MASSIVE deposits close by.
Expect more news on that soon.
Good luck and happy investing.


----------



## pussycat2005 (13 March 2007)

break out alert        


Sydney - Tuesday - March 13: (RWE Aust Business News) - Windy
Knob Resources (ASX:WKR) has been granted a second tenement (E53\1241) at
the Honeymoon Well project in Western Australia.
        The tenement covers approximately 5.6 square kilometres and
compliments the existing granted tenement, which covers a total of 112
square kilometres.
        This tenement covers an area that has previously been identified
as containing ultramafic rocks suitable for nickel mineralisation.
        The tenement boundary is located only 5 kilometres from the
Honeymoon Well nickel deposit. 
        The shares were up 1.5c to 27.5c.
        ENDS


----------



## ALFguy (13 April 2007)

Had my eye on this over the last few days.
Mostly buyers picking up what little sellers there are - seems most holders are happy to hold. Hardly anyone willing to sell into the bids.
Chart looks nice, showing a gradual trend up.

At 40c, market cap is roughly $5m,

From their last ann:



> *FIELD ACTIVITIES*
> 
> A field trip to all project areas commenced on Saturday, 10 March 2007. Exploration activities will include the acquisition of gamma spectrometer data, mapping gold and nickel trends, and the collection of rock chip and soil samples. Results of these activities are expected within four weeks.




They're a week late, so should be hearing something soon. Which probably explains the buying.


----------



## adobee (6 May 2010)

I believe WKR is now AKM
Aspire Mining with some interestiing projects in Mongolia.. I will start a new AKM thread for those interested ..


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 May 2010)

adobee said:


> I believe WKR is now AKM
> Aspire Mining with some interestiing projects in Mongolia.. I will start a new AKM thread for those interested ..



                                                                                              It's about time Windy Knob was circumcised. It is good to see the operation was a success.............


----------

